# My VZW GNex Settings For Battery Life Thread



## brkshr

_*(Update 9/28/12: My screenshots were on the Kernel, ROM & Radios that are listed. Obviously, many things have changed as far as OS/ROMs/kernels/radios, since this thread was created. Pretty much everything else in this post is still relevant. I hope this continues to help many. Thanks!)*_

Hey guys & gals! I've posted my battery life saving techniques so many times, that I figured I would just start a thread to keep updated and link back to. They will be listed (somewhat) in what I consider order of importance for battery life. As always, this is what works best for ME. You may have to adjust some things for your phone. YMMV. Hope this helps some of you!

*Network signal strength is a huge battery factor, that separates all of us.* We will never get the same battery life as another for this reason. The only thing we can do, is try the different radios available and see what works best for you.

*CDMA only* - I do not have LTE in my area. If you don't get LTE in your area, this is a must battery saving technique. There's no reason for your phone to be searching for a signal you can't get. (Settings>Wireless & Networks - more...>Mobile networks>Network mode)

*Kernel:* Latest Imoseyon LeanKernel Stable- Based on Android Kernel 4.0.4
*ROM:* Latest LiquidSmooth - Android Version 4.0.4
*Radios:* Latest 4.0.4 radios (FC04/FC05)

*CPU Clock:* 350mhz min - 1200 mhz max
*Governor:* Interactive (I notice no difference in battery life between Int & IntX. IntX lags on a couple graphics heavy games on my phone)
*Undervolt:* Kernel default. Voltages are automatically controlled by Texas Instruments OMAP SmartReflex (only certain kernels have this). The exact values can be seen in terminal emulator: type 'su', then type 'checkv'

*CM10 Jelly Bean Color Multipliers Tuning:*

This essentially does the same thing as lowering your auto-brightness levels. Settings > Advanced > Color Multipliers Tuning > Dark sett. Until developers get the cm9 auto-brightness settings incorporated into CM10, I will be using this to save on battery. (Thanks 'poontab' for bringing this to my attention) (Edit: CM10 Automatic Backlight settings are available & working properly now. See below)

*CM9/CM10 Automatic Backlight Settings:* (Screen brightness is set to Automatic brightness)
Light Sensor Filter - Enabled Checked
Window Length - 10 s (change to 5 s if you want a quicker backlight response)
Reset Threshold - Disabled
Sample Interval - 5 s (change to 10 s if you want to use less battery)
Light Levels - Use Custom checked
Screen dim level - 1
Edit other levels - See Attached Pics
Allow light decrease - Checked
Decrease hysteresis - 50%
If the "Edit other levels" settings are too dim for you, I suggest going into a completely dark room (or closet) & set the first level as low as you want. Then go down the column & adjust the other levels accordingly. You can also look at the sensor/screen figures at the top & adjust the corresponding level to your liking. Or just add ~5 to 10 to each value, but the last.

*Liquid Control settings:*
General: Check Android Bugmailer (to disable)
Propmodder: Wifi scan interval - set to 270 (or more/less if you like, this is also in your build.prop settings on any ROM) ; Check in service - checked (to disable system usage data sent to Google) ; Disable logcat - checked ; Sdcard speed hack - 2048 kb
*Google Now*
Location reporting: These services are activated when you first enable Google Now & seem to be the biggest battery hog for Google Now services. These are not in the Google Now settings. They are in settings > Accounts: Google > Maps & Latitude. You can either 'Set your location' or select 'Do not update you location'. This will keep Google Now from polling your GPS (or network) every so often. BUT, this will hamper some of Google Now's location based features. It's up to you if the battery saving is worth it or not.
Turn off as many services in the Google Now settings as you can. If you're not one to travel, get rid of those. If you don't follow team sports, get rid of those. Etc, etc... (Google Now > Action menu at bottom (three dots) > Google Now > go down the list & disable as many as you can)
Turning off GPS will now save a good amount of battery because of constant Google Now usage in the background.
*Other battery saving techniques I use or have used:*
Use Wifi as much as possible
Turn off Bluetooth if not in use
Turn off GPS if you don't need it. Starting with Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean), Google Now checks your GPS frequently.
Turn off NFC if you don't use it
Logout of Google Talk if you don't use it
Turn off Google photos sync in Gallery if you don't use it (same thing as unchecking Sync Google Photos in your Google acct)
Uncheck any services you don't need synced for your Google account (Settings > Accounts & Sync > select your Google account). I have Browser, Google Photos, Google+ & Sync Instant Upload unchecked.
Uncheck Dial pad touch tones, Touch sounds, Screen lock sound, Vibrate on touch
Adjust individual app data intervals to the max that is acceptable for you. (ex. I set tweetdeck to check manually. I don't need notifications for twitter, I check when I want to. Or, if you set it to check hourly, instead of every 15 minutes, that's a fourth of the power being used by that app)
Underclocking - When I know I'll be away from a charger for a long time (like camping/hiking) I underclock to 920 mhz (leankernel). The lag is really not bad at all. Almost daily driver worthy. Many people keep their phone underclocked at 1024 mhz, on kernels that have that frequency available. The lag is barely noticeable & will save a good amount of battery.
AOKP Powersaver feature - basically allows you to set data to check in at specific intervals &/or turn data off with screen off. If you don't need push notifications, you should use this & set to the longest intervals that work for you. (I don't use this)
Solid black wallpaper (The more black in your wallpaper, the better) I use a picture on my lockscreen so my phone is not totally bland.
Inverted GApps - The more that black is used the better.
*Other Notes:*
With the introduction of Google Now, GPS is being used a ton more in the background. Pre-Google Now, leaving GPS on was fine. Now you can save some good battery life by turning it off or turning off Google Now. You can also try these GPS settings http://rootzwiki.com...axy-nexus-cdma/ This can help a tiny bit with battery life when gps is used. The faster gps can lock onto satellites, the less power it will use just searching for a signal.
I use the stock battery. I didn't notice a big difference with the Samsung extended battery.
If your not downloading or streaming something on 4G, you can save some battery life by using CDMA only.
Check your running apps to see what is always running in the background. Settings>Apps> Running. If you feel there is an app that is running for no good reason, check the settings in the app or find a comparable app in the play store. (ex. If i have a widget for slacker radio, that app is always running. Pandora radio does not always run when there is a widget present. I like slacker better though, so I do without the widget)
Apps, such as betterbatterystats, can help you solve what is eating your battery.
Buy a spare battery or the Samsung spare battery charger that includes a standard battery.
Some people swear that using manual screen brightness settings will give you better battery life, because the auto brightness is not checking the sensor & adjusting the level constantly. I notice no difference at all in battery life (while using the cm9 auto-brightness settings) with either setting & auto brightness is just so convenient.
You want Google's location service to be on. This uses wifi & mobile networks to get a location, using less power than gps (Settings>Location services) Some apps still insist on using gps though, which is more accurate.
Some people like to use apps, such as Juice Defender or Tasker, to control data sync as well as other settings that can improve battery life. I get decent battery life without these.
I ran several benchmarking tests (leankernel only) on 920, 1200, 1350, 1520 & 1650mhz clock speeds. 1200mhz & 1350mhz speeds are the only speeds that give a comparable clock speed to performance ratio. This means that raising the clock speed from 1200 to 1350mhz (or 12.5%), gave me a 12.5% increase in perfomance. Anything higher/lower & you get less performance compared to the increase/decrease in speed.
Thanks

*CM9/CM10 Automatic Backlight Settings (These values will vary depending on the values your ROM/Kernel has set for Color Multipiers & Gamma)*

My latest, even dimmer values.

Very dim & lower/upper values are stock.
























My past values. Brighter and a little more aggressive each step up. Notice the lower/upper values are changed as well.
























*A few of my battery life examples:*
With good reception:
http://rootzwiki.com..._d/#entry706590
http://rootzwiki.com..._20#entry707005
http://rootzwiki.com...110#entry716133

With bad reception:
http://rootzwiki.com...110#entry724377


----------



## KayC94

Freaking love you


----------



## brkshr

Battery life so far today...

















Swyped from my GNex


----------



## kbomb

awesome bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russphil

brkshr said:


> Battery life so far today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


And this is the stock battery?


----------



## brkshr

russphil said:


> And this is the stock battery?


Yep

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Art Vandelay

Just applied the brightness settings and my screen is much darker now. I can see this helping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

Art Vandelay said:


> Just applied the brightness settings and my screen is much darker now. I can see this helping.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If they are too dim for you, I just edited the OP, to show how to change them to your liking.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Art Vandelay

brkshr said:


> If they are too dim for you, I just edited the OP, to show how to change them to your liking.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Thanks. I'll test it out.

I am also testing the power saver mode within the Franco kernel app, anyone have experience with this? What does it do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cowsquad

Nice guide bro. Cheers and thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks. I'll test it out.
> 
> I am also testing the power saver mode within the Franco kernel app, anyone have experience with this? What does it do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That basically allows you to turn off the data with screen off or set intervals for data to check in. I don't use it because I like my push notifications. I will mention it in OP though.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

Edit: double post


----------



## Syndicate0017

Thanks for this. I was already getting more than satisfactory battery life but I can't wait to see what these settings add to that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

brkshr said:


> That basically allows you to turn off the data with screen off or set intervals for data to check in. I don't use it because I like my push notifications. I will mention it in OP though.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


No I think it's different. Within the Franco kernel app, there is a power mode setting. It does something with the voltages and other kernel settings, I see it does switch it to one core, but what else it does exactly I do not know.

You are referring to power saver found within rom settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc

To get ultimate battery life just toss the phone in the pocket. And don't use it. Only make phone calls I get the awesome battery life on nexus here's proof.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

moosc said:


> To get ultimate battery life just toss the phone in the pocket. And don't use it. Only make phone calls I get the awesome battery life on nexus here's proof.
> View attachment 25258
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


That theme/setup is hideous and stop trolling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

Art Vandelay said:


> No I think it's different. Within the Franco kernel app, there is a power mode setting. It does something with the voltages and other kernel settings, I see it does switch it to one core, but what else it does exactly I do not know.
> 
> You are referring to power saver found within rom settings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ok, I misunderstood  I'm not sure what that does. I haven't used his app for awhile because not all of his features work with leankernel. I try Franco's kernels out every so often, when people start bragging about it, but I always end up back on leankernel.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

Art Vandelay said:


> That theme/setup is hideous
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I was thinking.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Carson

moosc said:


> That theme/setup is hideous and stop trolling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No kidding, those are the ugliest icons I've ever seen


----------



## CC16177

Have to say I use your light values and love it. Your latest are a little dark for me but I like your original settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc

Sorry I'm not into theming my nexus into a iPhone. And how is trolling just stating the obvious if u want awesome battery life then dont use your phone as it was meant to b and your battery will b amazing.


Art Vandelay said:


> That theme/setup is hideous and stop trolling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3

Do you have any suggestions for color multipliers and gamma settings that could improve on the battery life department? I'd like to check those our as well, and I'll be testing these settings out thanks


----------



## B3L13V3

CC16177 said:


> Have to say I use your light values and love it. Your latest are a little dark for me but I like your original settings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 what are those original settings if you don't mind good sir...


----------



## brkshr

B3L13V3 said:


> what are those original settings if you don't mind good sir...


I leave my color multipliers & gamma values at what the ROM comes with. Sorry. Here are my original settings for cm9 auto brightness

Edit: OP updated with my past settings

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

End of todays battery.

Edit: All I have to say is you guys are going to love Imo's next release.

















Swyped from my GNex


----------



## KayC94

Hey bro what do you do when you use your phone

I don't think I asked this earlier but are you on imoseyons stable or exp3? And any cool changes for his next update
?


----------



## nexusorbust

brkshr said:


> End of todays battery.
> 
> Edit: All I have to say is you guys are going to love Imo's next release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


how do you have 3.8.0 already? In the app it says 3.7 is all thats available


----------



## brkshr

KayC94 said:


> how do you have 3.8.0 already? In the app it says 3.7 is all thats available


I'm a tester







He should release it very soon.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## grinch

Thanks for sharing bud! Using your previous settings and like it alot!!!


----------



## KayC94

I'm on 3g. 26 minutes on screen. 21% down.







. Only on root. And twitter. And facebook


----------



## vcapezio

Holy fuck. 5 hrs screen time? I think your phone isn't smart...it's a superphone! That's insane.


----------



## blaineevans

brkshr said:


> End of todays battery.
> 
> Edit: All I have to say is you guys are going to love Imo's next release.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Photoshop'd.

Lol, jk.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

KayC94 said:


> Photoshop'd.
> 
> Lol, jk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




Swyped from my GNex


----------



## KayC94

I meant rootzwiki. Haha. I'm on 4.0.4 but I guess not the official one my friend downloaded it off the developers androidsite for me a while back like a month ago. Also I'm running liquid smooth and Franco r162. On average get 2.3-2.5 hours screen time.

I'm jealous you use the shit out of your phone and still get 3+ haha. You know when using only 3g

Also I heard don't know if its true are you supposed to flash things on full battery?

Edit: now I remember what's different. I don't have the up to date radios. Cuz I don't want to screw with those. After my friend upgraded his radios. Its not as speedy anymore

Besides the radios is there a big difference between official 4.0.4 and leaked 4.0.4


----------



## russphil

vcapezio said:


> Holy fuck. 5 hrs screen time? I think your phone isn't smart...it's a superphone! That's insane.


This phone gets great battery life when you aren't needlessly using LTE.


----------



## brkshr

KayC94 said:


> I meant rootzwiki. Haha. I'm on 4.0.4 but I guess not the official one my friend downloaded it off the developers androidsite for me a while back like a month ago. Also I'm running liquid smooth and Franco r162. On average get 2.3-2.5 hours screen time.
> 
> I'm jealous you use the shit out of your phone and still get 3+ haha. You know when using only 3g
> 
> Also I heard don't know if its true are you supposed to flash things on full battery?
> 
> Edit: now I remember what's different. I don't have the up to date radios. Cuz I don't want to screw with those. After my friend upgraded his radios. Its not as speedy anymore


I think the latest 4.0.4 radios helped me with battery life.

Maybe try Imo's kernel? I've tried both & Imo always treats 'me' better. Imo strives for stability & battery life and performance is definitely not lacking. I also use interactive, not interactiveX, because intX lags a little on a couple games. I don't notice a difference in battery life between the two.

I don't think you need to flash on a full battery. I have never paid attention to battery for flashing. That idea possibly had to do with the battery stats thing, that has been disproven.

BTW, leankernel 3.8.0 is out now

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

russphil said:


> This phone gets great battery life when you aren't needlessly using LTE.


Swyped from my GNex

Nice! Ya, lte is a killer!

Signal strength is another thing that has a big effect, that none of us can really control.


----------



## reKon

Thanks for this guide. I'm going to try this out with your old settings, aokp b35, and 3.8.0 and see how the battery holds.

Also, how much web browsing/gaming do you typically do during the day when your phone is on?


----------



## brkshr

reKon said:


> Thanks for this guide. I'm going to try this out with your old settings, aokp b35, and 3.8.0 and see how the battery holds.
> 
> Also, how much web browsing/gaming do you typically do during the day when your phone is on?


No problem!

I only play games for ~.5 hour to 1 hour a day & probly the same for browsing (mostly reading news or searching something real quick). Temple run & robo defense sucks down the juice. I don't think I played any games yesterday with the screenies I posted earlier in the thread. Most of my time spent is on forums, checking twitter & Google Talk/texts & emails.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

Duplicate post


----------



## nexusorbust

brkshr said:


> No problem!
> 
> I only play games for ~.5 hour to 1 hour a day & probly the same for browsing (mostly reading news or searching something real quick). Temple run & robo defense sucks down the juice. I don't think I played any games yesterday with the screenies I posted earlier in the thread. Most of my time spent is on forums, checking twitter & Google Talk/texts & emails.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Care to share your kernel settings?


----------



## KayC94

How long does it take for a kernel to set in?

Also when you surf the internet on 3g. How many minutes till you drop a percent?


----------



## brkshr

nexusorbust said:


> How long does it take for a kernel to set in?
> 
> Also when you surf the internet on 3g. How many minutes till you drop a percent?


When flashing a kernel, I boot the phone back up & let it sit for at least 10 to 15 minutes.

I'll have to test the internet browsing thing in awhile. I've never paid attention to that.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## KayC94

Alright thanks I feel like all kernels are giving me the same battery life


----------



## WhataSpaz

http://goo.gl/R9gMV

You can thank me later


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

WhataSpaz said:


> http://goo.gl/R9gMV
> 
> You can thank me later


I've had the best luck on that popcorn kernel, IMO trinity and Franco aren't too far behind tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grinch

I have heard mixed things about the popcorn kernel...recommend particular settings?


----------



## WhataSpaz

grinch said:


> I have heard mixed things about the popcorn kernel...recommend particular settings?


I've gotten the best battery I've ever gotten with:

Gallimaufry 192/1350


----------



## grinch

WhataSpaz said:


> I've gotten the best battery I've ever gotten with:
> 
> Gallimaufry 192/1350


will give that a shot


----------



## exzacklyright

I used all your auto light settings but when i set my phone to auto brightness it just stays at 100% brightness. I'm using the same ROM and kernel and radio too.

http://db.tt/pg5K1EQ4


----------



## CC16177

WhataSpaz said:


> http://goo.gl/R9gMV
> 
> You can thank me later


This. I leave popcorn on my girlfriends phone for stable good battery life and experiment with other kernels on mine. Every time I end up going back she makes fun of me for leaving in the first place...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

WhataSpaz said:


> I used all your auto light settings but when i set my phone to auto brightness it just stays at 100% brightness. I'm using the same ROM and kernel and radio too.
> 
> http://db.tt/pg5K1EQ4


Maybe try a reboot. I've never heard of that. It shouldn't be at that brightness unless your outside.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## exzacklyright

brkshr said:


> I'll have to give hat a try.
> 
> Maybe try a reboot. I've never heard of that. It shouldn't be at that brightness unless your outside.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Nvm it's working. The lowest auto setting is just above the lowest manual brightness right? If i change it to the lowest brightness then hit auto it increases in brightness a bit.

After I flashed the new radios / kernel though I am unable to post a status on facebook. I reverted the kernel and still can't... wonder if it's the radio?


----------



## blaineevans

exzacklyright said:


> Nvm it's working. The lowest auto setting is just above the lowest manual brightness right? If i change it to the lowest brightness then hit auto it increases in brightness a bit.
> 
> After I flashed the new radios / kernel though I am unable to post a status on facebook. I reverted the kernel and still can't... wonder if it's the radio?


Try wiping data for Facebook.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright

blaineevans said:


> Try wiping data for Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


already did.. i post a status and the app force closes... lolz.


----------



## nklenchik

exzacklyright said:


> already did.. i post a status and the app force closes... lolz.


Uninstall Facebook and install again. Usually fixes the problem


----------



## exzacklyright

nklenchik said:


> Uninstall Facebook and install again. Usually fixes the problem


I think that i found the cause of the FC for Facebook, I was having the same issues and did some checking of what changed from a week ago when I could easily comment and upload images without FC's. 
What I found is in the Developer tools there is a setting under APPS make sure that Don't Keep activities is unchecked and try it. This fixed the Facebook issue for me


----------



## ddemlong

Its definitely a lil darker than I was thinking it would be. I was at 17hrs with about 2 10min screen time on stock auto (4G no wifi)... not bad but Ill give this a shot and see it if helps much.

Thanks.


----------



## exzacklyright

Not sure what happened but here are my results. This is mostly wifi! !



















Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## exzacklyright

Can't delete a reply huh


----------



## brkshr

exzacklyright said:


> Not sure what happened but here are my results. This is mostly wifi! !
> 
> http://db.tt/4joZC9fN
> 
> http://db.tt/5k19KOfQ
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Are you saying your happy with that or not happy?

BTW, I use a browser for FB. I can't stand how it checks gps every single time I opened the app. There's no reason for that & I won't install another app to just to stop FB from doing that.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

ddemlong said:


> Its definitely a lil darker than I was thinking it would be. I was at 17hrs with about 2 10min screen time on stock auto (4G no wifi)... not bad but Ill give this a shot and see it if helps much.
> 
> Thanks.


You can try my previous settings for auto brightness or set the first one to ~20 & go down the line adding 5 to each one, but the last.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## exarkun

KayC94 said:


> How long does it take for a kernel to set in?


0 seconds. There is no such thing.


----------



## brkshr

Popkorn kernel is not for me. I'm already at 86%, with 29 minutes screen on. I had the same results after I installed it yesterday. I normally get ~45 minutes screen on time, before I get below 90% on Imo's. I'm not big on the color tweaks that comes with popkorn either.

Edit: I tried gallimaufry governor also, but it was lagging on a couple games. & I'm now at 77% with 51 mins screen on :-(

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

im going to give this a shot on my GNex. thanks OP


----------



## ddemlong

brkshr said:


> You can try my previous settings for auto brightness or set the first one to ~20 & go down the line adding 5 to each one, but the last.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Ill try the values and add 5, see how that is. Im inside right now so its not really changing at all.


----------



## RVDigital

brkshr said:


> Screen dim level - 1


Isn't this setting just the absolute minimum the auto brightness will go?

AFAIK, if you lowest brightness setting is 6 (in your 0 to 5 window) the display would never go to "1" in the first place. I could be wrong, just speaking from my own experience.


----------



## RVDigital

brkshr

I used the settings you posted in another thread (and similar to the ones in this thread) as a baseline in obtaining the best battery life/performance along with a set of Tasker profiles I've created to manage the mobile radio and wifi.

Happy to report that I'm at about 4% currently going on 1D 2h 30m with 2h 12m of screen on time. I'm pressing for a complete discharge and I'll be taking screen shots as I get closer to 1%. Running Liquid 1.4 with Franco's included kernel. Continuing to tweak and further integrate Tasker into the mix. Hand's down, best Android App!


----------



## KayC94

Brkshr

Let's say your on rootzwiki over wifi
How many minutes till you drop a percent.

Also on 3g
Cuz I feel like no kernels are working for me


----------



## exzacklyright

brkshr said:


> Are you saying your happy with that or not happy?
> 
> BTW, I use a browser for FB. I can't stand how it checks gps every single time I opened the app. There's no reason for that & I won't install another app to just to stop FB from doing that.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Happy of course. I was only getting 1.5 hours before.

Couple questions someone might know...

So i set my led notifications to blue but they show up blue only sporadically. They are usually green for who knows why.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## ashclepdia

KayC94 said:


> Brkshr
> 
> Let's say your on rootzwiki over wifi
> How many minutes till you drop a percent.
> 
> Also on 3g
> Cuz I feel like no kernels are working for me


everyone thinks kernels gave the biggest impact on battery, when it comes down to it, the two thing that impacts your the most are screen settings, and network/wifi/sync settings.
kernels can help, but mostly with idle battery drain. Drain during actual use you can only limit so far due to how much power the screen and network(s) use.
My recommendation is to stop worrying about battery drain, unless you're dropping like 5%/hr when not using at all.
Either get another battery or two and keep them charged and swap it if you use your phone as much as i do, or throw on charger whenever you get a chance. I easily kill batteries in four hours, with my use. I'm sure I'm not alone, and no amount of tweaks(besides screen brightness/network changes) will EVER get me considerably more battery use time. Acceptance is zen lol

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## KayC94

ashclepdia said:


> everyone thinks kernels gave the biggest impact on battery, when it comes down to it, the two thing that impacts your the most are screen settings, and network/wifi/sync settings.
> kernels can help, but mostly with idle battery drain. Drain during actual use you can only limit so far due to how much power the screen and network(s) use.
> My recommendation is to stop worrying about battery drain, unless you're dropping like 5%/hr when not using at all.
> Either get another battery or two and keep them charged and swap it if you use your phone as much as i do, or throw on charger whenever you get a chance. I easily kill batteries in four hours, with my use. I'm sure I'm not alone, and no amount of tweaks(besides screen brightness/network changes) will EVER get me considerably more battery use time. Acceptance is zen lol
> 
> From my nexus tappin the talk
> <edit post successful>


Thats a refreshing read. Then I'll probably just go get a spare battery haha. Oh and asch what are your recommended screen and wifi settings?


----------



## grinch

is there any way to backup my current auto brightness settings to where i dont have to redo them if i flash a different rom?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

grinch said:


> is there any way to backup my current auto brightness settings to where i dont have to redo them if i flash a different rom?


not that i am aware of, unless you can locate were the rom stores that setting. other wise youre stuck taking screenies and manually punching them in.


----------



## MikereDD

13hs w/2.2 hrs screen on time.
Battery is at 60%
Been home on wifi all day, that helped.
But really just wowed.
Thanks again!
Real test tomorrow, will be at work where I use phone more often.

AOKP latest build kernel that comes with it if anyone was wondering.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Using Slim ICS with Imo. (Dunno if it's the latest version though)
















Settings from this thread were used. Great stuff man! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

MikereDD said:


> 13hs w/2.2 hrs screen on time.
> Battery is at 60%
> Been home on wifi all day, that helped.
> But really just wowed.
> Thanks again!
> Real test tomorrow, will be at work where I use phone more often.
> 
> AOKP latest build kernel that comes with it if anyone was wondering.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I see a few charges in there


----------



## CaucasianAsian

WhataSpaz said:


> I see a few charges in there


Haha I didn't notice. Those charges look pretty long considering that is over a 13 hour span. But good battery life none the less.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

WhataSpaz said:


> I see a few charges in there


Ya. Forgot I pushed some files to device.
Stayed baked all weekend + beer. 
Meant to come back & say that. 'D
Back to sleep I go my dog needed to whiz.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

brkshr said:


> Battery life so far today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


This. This is what I cant fathom. Not trying to say your a liar or anything, but HOW?! My phone is dead or on a good day around 10% battery after 2 hours of screen use. Whether I sit around for 2 hours straight playing on it or use it 2 hours throughout the day, its dead after 2 hours use or a bit more. How is what your posting here possible? I've been running similar setup to yours for months with a few differences.


----------



## brkshr

RVDigital said:


> This. This is what I cant fathom. Not trying to say your a liar or anything, but HOW?! My phone is dead or on a good day around 10% battery after 2 hours of screen use. Whether I sit around for 2 hours straight playing on it or use it 2 hours throughout the day, its dead after 2 hours use or a bit more. How is what your posting here possible? I've been running similar setup to yours for months with a few differences.


I believe this had to do with Network Signal Strength & Wifi most of the time. When I'm at work (on that day), I get -75 to -85 dBm signal & I have Wifi. So I get my best battery on days at work (6 days a week). When I'm at home, I have no wifi half the time & I'm usually at -93 to -100 dBm. So I get my worst battery life at home. I believe that Network Signal Strength plays the biggest role in battery life, besides screen power.


----------



## Phaze08

I'm actually opposite of you....sorta. At work I have -90 to -120dbm and wifi and at home, there is no wifi but there is a tower around 50 meters from my house so I usually get -60dbm all the time. I sitll get better battery at home so I knew this was affecting battery but it seems like my battery still isnt THAT different whether im at home or at work. At work I use my phone more for texting, and such. When Im home I use it more for web and sometimes tethering, but of course I have to charge when that happens so my battery test is shot for the day. (2 hours or more tethering=massive drain on battery) Today I have 6 hours unplugged, 40 minutes of screen use and 78% battery. Mostly texting and a bit of rootzwiki/twitter but nothing major at all. I used to keep my screen at a static 1% brightness but a few days ago I switched to custom auto-bright and its close to your setup but I dont notice a difference in battery yet. Been using propmodder, etc to maximize battery for a few months since Ive had this phone but its seems like nothing I do makes a difference.

Edit: Im at work today with 1-2 bars signal and wifi all day.


----------



## brkshr

Phaze08 said:


> I'm actually opposite of you....sorta. At work I have -90 to -120dbm and wifi and at home, there is no wifi but there is a tower around 50 meters from my house so I usually get -60dbm all the time. I sitll get better battery at home so I knew this was affecting battery but it seems like my battery still isnt THAT different whether im at home or at work. At work I use my phone more for texting, and such. When Im home I use it more for web and sometimes tethering, but of course I have to charge when that happens so my battery test is shot for the day. (2 hours or more tethering=massive drain on battery) Today I have 6 hours unplugged, 40 minutes of screen use and 78% battery. Mostly texting and a bit of rootzwiki/twitter but nothing major at all. I used to keep my screen at a static 1% brightness but a few days ago I switched to custom auto-bright and its close to your setup but I dont notice a difference in battery yet. Been using propmodder, etc to maximize battery for a few months since Ive had this phone but its seems like nothing I do makes a difference.
> 
> Edit: Im at work today with 1-2 bars signal and wifi all day.


Have you checked your apps to see if anything is eating your battery? You can go to settings>apps & see whats running or dial *#*#INFO#*#* go to usage statistics & check stuff out in there. Or use betterbatterystats in the Play Store or something similar.


----------



## Phaze08

Ive never used better battery stats but I use to use badass battery monitor and nothing seemed to be out of place, no unusual battery drainer. Would the app you recommend be better than the one I used or about the same? Most of my issues could be related to signal but like I said at home I get perfect signal and my battery is pretty much the same.


----------



## brkshr

Phaze08 said:


> Ive never used better battery stats but I use to use badass battery monitor and nothing seemed to be out of place, no unusual battery drainer. Would the app you recommend be better than the one I used or about the same? Most of my issues could be related to signal but like I said at home I get perfect signal and my battery is pretty much the same.


I've never used that app. I have heard good things about it, so I would imagine that it would work just as well.


----------



## Phaze08

So.......what kinda bad things should I look for?


----------



## brkshr

Phaze08 said:


> So.......what kinda bad things should I look for?


I would set/sort to show what apps are using the most processor time. If there are apps that you don't really use up there, figure out why they are activated. Or if the time used is way more than what you actually use, something might be up. Widgets can also eat at the battery. Slacker radio widget will run in the background no matter what. So I leave that widget off, since I don't use it that much anyways. MyTracks app will start itself up every once in awhile. So I have to keep an eye on it for a little while, after I use it. But I can see that one in Running apps. Check settings for any apps that may push/check notifications or use background data. Tapatalk is set to receive notifications, so I turn that off because I don't need it.


----------



## KayC94

Phaze08 I am definitely in the same situation as you either our batteries are malfunctioned. Or most likely cuz of our cruddy signal. The lower the signal the more power our phone uses to search for a signal


----------



## Phaze08

Its........pretty lame. I'm on my third nexus and this is the 4th battery I've owned lol. Today I have 12hrs unplugged 2hrs10mins screen use @28% battery. Pretty light use overall today. 
Got one replacement nexus and traded once for Maxx then traded back lol. 
Edit: Same battery life throughout all of them lol. I have noticed some difference with newer versions of lk but mostly the same. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KayC94

Phaze08 I definitely am in the same shoes as you. I really think its the signal
I get on average one bar
0-2 bars always


----------



## Phaze08

That's how I am at work at home its usually full signal. Problem is I use it more on weekends and I'm at work most of the weekdays so I can't benefit from the good signal hardly. Is there nothing to fix this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

I've found worrying about battery life actually makes yours end up being worse. If that makes sense. Just use a battery icon that doesn't use percentages and don't check your phone every hour looking at your battery stats. My battery life varies sometimes I can eat my battery in 6 hours and other days I get on average 12 hours which is more than enough to get me through my day. And I use my phone and don't worry about it if I need more juice I pull the extended batter out till I get home to charge. Works best for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08

That's actually what I started doing lol. I tried to stop obsessing. I have gotten better but sometimes it just really bugs me that others get so much more out of the same phone/setup as me lol. Can't be helped I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KayC94

Yeah I changed my battery to icon rather than text. Cuz I'd flip out and wonder why it was draining.hahah


----------



## Smcdo123

I mean if i know i need my phone for a full day and cant get to a charger at all I will do things like lower brightness and turn 4G off and other shit but otherwise to me personally it is a hassle. Regardless i get good battery life and if i dont it is cause I use the hell out of my phone. Ive killed it as soon as I took it off the charger multiple times by browsing and playing games.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Is there a way to turn off data when connected to wifi?

I am in the same boat as the others. Even though I am connected to a very strong wifi signal, my 3g signal is weak >-100 dbm. So it would seem if I can have 3g shut off when connected to wifi,but still have phone calls and texts come through, than I should be able to get better battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reKon

Here's what I got with your old settings for the screen auto-brightness. I was back home away from school so I think that helped battery a little because at school when I'm at the library it the radio kills all of the battery and reception is bad at my apartment...

I get gmail pushed to me with the browser, chrome, gmail and calender all synced. I think google location services was on all this time, but I don't remember. I usually don't have that on. I wanted to run the battery to 0% and charge it up, so when there was 5% left, I played some graphically intensive games. Probably could have idled for 4 more hours or browsed and reached 3 hours. It's not the razr maxx or anything, but this will do lol. Most of this time was spent messing around and changing stuff on the phone, a little texting, some web browsing, a little GPS testing (because of that GPS thread which helped a lot and now my GPS locks on very fast!), a little gaming so this would be light/moderate use).


----------



## KayC94

Art Vandelay said:


> Is there a way to turn off data when connected to wifi?
> 
> I am in the same boat as the others. Even though I am connected to a very strong wifi signal, my 3g signal is weak >-100 dbm. So it would seem if I can have 3g shut off when connected to wifi,but still have phone calls and texts come through, than I should be able to get better battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hahaha yeah its really easy. If you have a custom from. Drop down the notification bar and there should be an up and down arrow that's your data. If not go to settings data usage and shut off mobile data


----------



## reKon

KayC94 said:


> Hahaha yeah its really easy. If you have a custom from. Drop down the notification bar and there should be an up and down arrow that's your data. If not go to settings data usage and shut off mobile data


But he wants text and phones calls to still come though


----------



## KayC94

I turn off data all the time and texts and calls still come through


----------



## zsld0423

texts and calls will still come through even if the data is turned off. You won't be able to download MMS tho. I turn off data when I'm at work (library, terrible reception) and just use wifi and I never have any issues


----------



## tiny4579

KayC94 said:


> I turn off data all the time and texts and calls still come through


Its pointless. Data is turned off automatically if you are connected to wifi. Also turning off data because you have poor signal won't help battery life if your already on wifi. Turning off data doesn't affect the poor signal. You'd still have the same poor signal affecting battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94

tiny4579 said:


> Its pointless. Data is turned off automatically if you are connected to wifi. Also turning off data because you have poor signal won't help battery life if your already on wifi. Turning off data doesn't affect the poor signal. You'd still have the same poor signal affecting battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah i was answering some guys question. And wait so when you have shit signal and you turn off data, it doesnt save battery?


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

you my friend, are a GOD! I did all those settings and i got SO much more battery life out of my phone! I got rid of the FB app and almost instantly noticed an increase on my battery. i just created a shortcut to my homepage and use the browser. kudos to you my friend!


----------



## tiny4579

KayC94 said:


> Yeah i was answering some guys question. And wait so when you have shit signal and you turn off data, it doesnt save battery?


I guess it would a bit but with wifi on turning off data does nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

> KayC94, on 29 May 2012 - 11:57 PM, said:
> 
> Yeah i was answering some guys question. And wait so when you have shit signal and you turn off data, it doesnt save battery?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it would a bit but with wifi on turning off data does nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Yeah I think you are right. If you turn off data and check the phone status, you are still connected to the network and you still have that same crappy signal. Only thing that changes is the mobile network status and when you are connected to wifi, the mobile network status reads disconnected regardless if you have data on or off.

In my original question what I meant was is there a way to automatically turn data off when wifi is connected, but not this seems pointless anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

So if turning off data doesn't do anything to help battery life, than this feature of power saver is pointless.

I have suspensions about power saver all together b/c even when I set it to turn auto sync off, I would still sometimes get email pushed and I never really saw any better battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

DeadmanIncJS said:


> you my friend, are a GOD! I did all those settings and i got SO much more battery life out of my phone! I got rid of the FB app and almost instantly noticed an increase on my battery. i just created a shortcut to my homepage and use the browser. kudos to you my friend!


Glad I could help! Thanks for confirming the FB thing. I'm glad it's not just me that thinks the app uses more battery.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## exarkun

Art Vandelay said:


> Yeah I think you are right. If you turn off data and check the phone status, you are still connected to the network and you still have that same crappy signal. Only thing that changes is the mobile network status and when you are connected to wifi, the mobile network status reads disconnected regardless if you have data on or off.
> 
> In my original question what I meant was is there a way to automatically turn data off when wifi is connected, but not this seems pointless anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can use llama to turn off data when you are connected to wifi.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kebab.Llama&hl=en


----------



## tiny4579

Art Vandelay said:


> Yeah I think you are right. If you turn off data and check the phone status, you are still connected to the network and you still have that same crappy signal. Only thing that changes is the mobile network status and when you are connected to wifi, the mobile network status reads disconnected regardless if you have data on or off.
> 
> In my original question what I meant was is there a way to automatically turn data off when wifi is connected, but not this seems pointless anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


3g data is basically off when on wifi. Turning off data when on wifi has no effect on battery. I still think turning off data when not on wifi could help battery a bit. 3g doesn't get used at all when connected on wifi. You can confirm that by checking mobile network state in about->status. For that reason alone I don't turn off data when on wifi. I've tried power saver with autosync off and the 3g icon actually stays off for a bit after I turn it on and if data is off it should not send any data over the radio.


----------



## brkshr

Added a few more bullets


----------



## fakiesk8r333

brkshr said:


> Added a few more bullets


sweet i love bullets, what caliber?.....oh wait


----------



## brkshr

Another good day... This time idle wise.

















Swyped from my GNex


----------



## amplified

Carson said:


> No kidding, those are the ugliest icons I've ever seen


Zomgsh #firstworldproblems

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndicate0017

Yep. These settings are excellent.



















Not much talk time but some gaming and browsing mostly on WIFI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

Syndicate0017 said:


> Yep. These settings are excellent.
> 
> Not much talk time but some gaming and browsing mostly on WIFI.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr

Just an example of the impact your reception has on battery life. I'm using the exact same settings that I get awesome battery life with (see earlier screen shots in thread). The only difference is that I had horrible reception this morning...

















Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Bwangster12

exarkun said:


> You can use llama to turn off data when you are connected to wifi.
> 
> https://play.google....bab.Llama&hl=en


Only problem with "turning off data" is that you need data to send/receive MMS.


----------



## JeremySoftBeard

Has anybody noticed how much of an impact color multipliers affect battery drain? I've been keeping my multipliers pretty high because I like to use a really dim screen and it helps to not dull/wash out colors on dimmed screens.


----------



## That_dude_Adam

This is the battery life I get with stock Imm76k with a stock battery


----------



## brkshr

JeremySoftBeard said:


> This is the battery life I get with stock Imm76k with a stock battery


That doesn't look very good. There are 3 charges in there and only 2:19 screen time.

I got those exact same numbers two days ago (1 day, 3 hours battery & over 2 hours screen time), with no charging in between.

Edit: stock battery as well


----------



## poontab

CM9.


----------



## brkshr

poontab said:


> CM9.


Nice! CM9 kernel as well?


----------



## poontab

brkshr said:


> Nice! CM9 kernel as well?


Yes. The only superfluous thing I do is set color multipliers to dark.


----------



## Artimis

Anybody using AOKP getting remotely near these numbers using the same settings?


----------



## brkshr

I went a little lower on my screen brightness values. I still need to dial in the brighter values a little more, but this is where I'm at for now. I also changed my window length, reset threshold & sample interval in the OP.
























Swyped from my GNex


----------



## exzacklyright

WIFI is magical...3g/4g on the other hand... This is with undervolting, auto-brightness, lean kernel, liquid.


----------



## MikereDD

exzacklyright said:


> WIFI is magical...3g/4g on the other hand... This is with undervolting, auto-brightness, lean kernel, liquid.


yes love the wifi.
When I don't have to work on the weekends I can almost make it till Monday on one of my batteries.
though I do spend a little more time on my towers, I still pluck away at the phone alot.


----------



## Stetsonaw

who's awesome? you're awesome! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## NBAJ2K

I'm using AOKP with the 2100 battery and these settings seemed to help a little bit, thanks! Going to give PowerSave mode a try today. Anyone try both CM9 and AOKP with these settings and notice a substantial difference? I was thinking about giving CM9 a try again (used CM on all my phones in the past) , I know it isn't as feature rich but thought the battery life may be a bit better.

I thought about getting the Verizon G3 for better battery life, but not sure I can leave my Nexus.

-J

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kickasz23

Awesome write up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08

One thing that isn't mentioned I don't think.........how many levels do you use? I use 40 alot of the time but my steps are very gradual. What do you think op?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lazerwolf

Those of you running on wifi, do you switch off LTE (assuming you have LTE coverage) while on Wifi to save on battery? Or does that not matter at all?


----------



## blaineevans

lazerwolf said:


> Those of you running on wifi, do you switch off LTE (assuming you have LTE coverage) while on Wifi to save on battery? Or does that not matter at all?


I don't think it matters, I believe only the CDMA radio is active while on wifi (and that's just for calls/sms).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333

blaineevans said:


> I don't think it matters, I believe only the CDMA radio is active while on wifi (and that's just for calls/sms).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So can lte receive calls and texts or does cdma handle that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

fakiesk8r333 said:


> So can lte receive calls and texts or does cdma handle that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Right now I believe LTE is data only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

fakiesk8r333 said:


> So can lte receive calls and texts or does cdma handle that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


LTE is data only, although VZW has stated they eventually want to move everything over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Up to 7 total batteries 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

Phaze08 said:


> One thing that isn't mentioned I don't think.........how many levels do you use? I use 40 alot of the time but my steps are very gradual. What do you think op?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm no expert. But I wouldn't think that the amount of levels would have any impact on battery life. It would just have more/less options to choose from. I don't think the phone searching through 40 levels is going to put any more strain on the phone than searching through 20 levels. I think with your gradual steps up 40 levels, it just may be a little more pleasing experience for the user. I use the standard 20 levels myself. I change ROMs too often to have a completely custom setup & take the time to set it up every time. So I stick with just changing the screen levels now.


----------



## brkshr

lazerwolf said:


> LTE is data only, although VZW has stated they eventually want to move everything over.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What blaineevans & CC16177 said^^


----------



## brkshr

WhataSpaz said:


> Up to 7 total batteries
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You really have 7 batteries?!?!







and do you use those all in 1 day or what? I only have 3 myself.


----------



## WhataSpaz

brkshr said:


> You really have 7 batteries?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do you use those all in 1 day or what? I only have 3 myself.


On my days off (such as today) I use more. Woke up at 7, I'm on my 2nd with 80% left. I'll probably use 3 by the end of the day haha


----------



## fakiesk8r333

WhataSpaz said:


> On my days off (such as today) I use more. Woke up at 7, I'm on my 2nd with 80% left. I'll probably use 3 by the end of the day haha


I couldn't do it cm I'm too lazy to keep all if those charged lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

WhataSpaz said:


> On my days off (such as today) I use more. Woke up at 7, I'm on my 2nd with 80% left. I'll probably use 3 by the end of the day haha


That's crazy!  My eyes hurt after awhile, from looking at this small screen.


----------



## WhataSpaz

brkshr said:


> That's crazy!  My eyes hurt after awhile, from looking at this small screen.


Mostly twitter/flipboard/poweramp today


----------



## Art Vandelay

Anyone someone can write a script for to set your display values? That would be awesome. This way when I flash a new rom I can just flash your script and I am back on these settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone someone can write a script for to set your display values? That would be awesome. This way when I flash a new rom I can just flash your script and I am back on these settings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That would be nice!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Art Vandelay

I am sure there is someone on these forums that would be able to put something together to make that happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thegratefuldead

Ive been following your advice for battery life for a good month now and it def. Saves battery. I've been flashing kernels like crazy running 1650 speeds then switching to different one and clocking at 1050 switching the min to higher and all the combos with mainly lean Franco and pb&j and I have to say I dont see any drastic battery drain or gain with either over clock or under clock. The real factor I have found to give great battery is use wifi as much as possible and your auto brightness settings. Right now I'm on lean kernel exp4 liquid 1.5 12 hours 3.5 hours screen at 30% clocked at 1650 interactivex and I can report having the same battery on at least five compelely different roms and kernel combos. Thanks for the advice bud

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

thegratefuldead said:


> Ive been following your advice for battery life for a good month now and it def. Saves battery. I've been flashing kernels like crazy running 1650 speeds then switching to different one and clocking at 1050 switching the min to higher and all the combos with mainly lean Franco and pb&j and I have to say I dont see any drastic battery drain or gain with either over clock or under clock. The real factor I have found to give great battery is use wifi as much as possible and your auto brightness settings. Right now I'm on lean kernel exp4 liquid 1.5 12 hours 3.5 hours screen at 30% clocked at 1650 interactivex and I can report having the same battery on at least five compelely different roms and kernel combos. Thanks for the advice bud
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I'm glad I could help! And thanks for the feedback!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## rjs987

brkshr said:


> That would be nice!
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Any word in that script. I'm lazy


----------



## Waffleninja

exzacklyright said:


> WIFI is magical...3g/4g on the other hand... This is with undervolting, auto-brightness, lean kernel, liquid.


Where did you get those nav bar icons?


----------



## nibrwr

Waffleninja said:


> Where did you get those nav bar icons?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1669169


----------



## I Am Marino

Auto sync off, no FB app, no OC, GPU to 384, Jame Bond 3.1.9.9 kernel with AOKP M6. Mix of wifi and 3G, brightness set to fairly low. I'm sure black themes help as well.



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

in the words of Darth Vader, "impressive"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rjs987

I Am Marino said:


> Auto sync off, no FB app, no OC, GPU to 384, Jame Bond 3.1.9.9 kernel with AOKP M6. Mix of wifi and 3G, brightness set to fairly low. I'm sure black themes help as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is on Verizon?


----------



## I Am Marino

rjs987 said:


> This is on Verizon?


Yes it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks. I'll test it out.
> 
> I am also testing the power saver mode within the Franco kernel app, anyone have experience with this? What does it do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've been testing it out too. So far I've noticed no difference. Tried 2 days with and without power saver and still getting roughly 15 hours on, 2 hours screen on, when I hit 30%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnocchi_ny

poontab said:


> Yes. The only superfluous thing I do is set color multipliers to dark.


What do you mean by this? What values are you changing and to what? I'm assuming you are using Franco's Kernel app for this. Can you confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## poontab

gnocchi_ny said:


> What do you mean by this? What values are you changing and to what? I'm assuming you are using Franco's Kernel app for this. Can you confirm?
> 
> Thanks!


I use the CyanogenMod kernel & CM's free built-in color controls. Dark is a predefined setting.


----------



## pokedroid

Using this guide (minus brightness settings, not working on any JB roms) I have basically doubled my battery life. Sormally at that screen on time I'd be down to 20-30%. I'm able to go two days without charging my phone now, which is nice. Thanks OP, this information is invaluable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

pokedroid said:


> View attachment 29088
> View attachment 29089
> 
> 
> Using this guide (minus brightness settings, not working on any JB roms) I have basically doubled my battery life. Sormally at that screen on time I'd be down to 20-30%. I'm able to go two days without charging my phone now, which is nice. Thanks OP, this information is invaluable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you're on a cm10 JB rom, you can go into settings > advanced > color multipliers tuning & select the dark setting. Essentially does the same thing as lowering the auto-brightness values

Edit: updated OP with this. Thanks poontab for bringing this to my attention! I was missing a dimmer screen on JB.


----------



## pokedroid

brkshr said:


> If you're on a cm10 JB rom, you can go into settings > advanced > color multipliers tuning & select the dark setting. Essentially does the same thing as lowering the auto-brightness values
> 
> Edit: updated OP with this. Thanks poontab for bringing this to my attention! I was missing a dimmer screen on JB.


Looks like I'm leaving AOKP tonight lol. Can anyone confirm if this is the same functionality that is in the Franco kernel updater app? This does offer color tuning, but I think a preset would be more efficient that me guesstimating at it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjforte

brkshr said:


> If you're on a cm10 JB rom, you can go into settings > advanced > color multipliers tuning & select the dark setting. Essentially does the same thing as lowering the auto-brightness values
> 
> Edit: updated OP with this. Thanks poontab for bringing this to my attention! I was missing a dimmer screen on JB.


Just curious, what are the multipliers for the dark setting on CM10? I'm on an AOKP JB preview build at the moment.


----------



## brkshr

pokedroid said:


> Just curious, what are the multipliers for the dark setting on CM10? I'm on an AOKP JB preview build at the moment.


Dark setting is 0.4086021489 for all three.


----------



## pokedroid

pokedroid said:


> View attachment 29088
> View attachment 29089
> 
> 
> Using this guide (minus brightness settings, not working on any JB roms) I have basically doubled my battery life. Sormally at that screen on time I'd be down to 20-30%. I'm able to go two days without charging my phone now, which is nice. Thanks OP, this information is invaluable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wanted to post my final results from the same charge















Considering the total run time, I am more than happy with the screen on time. About double what i'm used to although I did cheat a little and turn data off completely when I hit 10% 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samleung

If memory serves me right, when I got my phone, it was 4.0.3 (maybe 4.0.2) out of the box. I immediately rooted it and put AOKP onto it. I flashed JB roms as soon as they were available. This basically means my radio has never been updated right? What radio should I use for East Asia? (GSM Galaxy Nexus here). Thanks!


----------



## pokedroid

Anyone feel free to correct me but there SHOULD be a set of 4.0.4 radios floating around the webs with a patch so you wouldn't have to revert to .02 to to apply them without issue, but I'm not sure if the 02-04 zip will work as 02-4.1 smoothly. Hope that helps though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

samleung said:


> Anyone feel free to correct me but there SHOULD be a set of 4.0.4 radios floating around the webs with a patch so you wouldn't have to revert to .02 to to apply them without issue, but I'm not sure if the 02-04 zip will work as 02-4.1 smoothly. Hope that helps though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It doesn't really matter what version of Android you are on to flash radios on the GNex, so far. Not sure if you caught that he was on GSM & not CDMA either. They are very different radios.


----------



## pokedroid

My apologies, I was thinking of my (cdma) gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid

so, CM10 kangs now have backlight settings!! I'm very excited about this, as getting a lower brightness setting when inside and at night is amazing news. I'm thinking i might use the backlight settings AND color hack to make the colors even deeper. good idea or no?


----------



## stopswitch

Make your phone useless, disable all useful features on a smartphone including mobile data and you get awesome battery life? No way!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr

stopswitch said:


> Make your phone useless, disable all useful features on a smartphone including mobile data and you get awesome battery life? No way!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Are you talking to me (the OP) or what?

Auto-sync, mobile data & push notifications were enabled when I reached 5 hours of screen time. Pretty much the only thing disabled was LTE, which is not in my area. So why wouldn't I disable that?

Half of my OP is just suggestions. If you don't need to get your email or have auto-sync enabled, why would you not disable that stuff to get better battery life?

Edit: Maybe you could be a little more specific about your complaint.


----------



## I Am Marino

Auto sync isn't a necessary thing anyway.
How hard is it to go into Gmail and hit the refresh button.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

I Am Marino said:


> Auto sync isn't a necessary thing anyway.
> How hard is it to go into Gmail and hit the refresh button.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use k9mail and sync every 3 hours. 
If need to check sooner I do exactly that.
Juice defender does a nice job when you setup custom profiles to turn on/off the what drains the battery. Keeps you from having to worry about it.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid

MikereDD said:


> I use k9mail and sync every 3 hours.
> If need to check sooner I do exactly that.
> Juice defender does a nice job when you setup custom profiles to turn on/off the what drains the battery. Keeps you from having to worry about it.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can't get juice defender to stop draining my battery. It's connection manager. Ever turns off









It would be really nice if the dev would update the dang thing with a bug fix or two. I know me buying an app doesn't mean that he owes me something, but I feel like I threw $5 away

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

pokedroid said:


> I can't get juice defender to stop draining my battery. It's connection manager. Ever turns off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be really nice if the dev would update the dang thing with a bug fix or two. I know me buying an app doesn't mean that he owes me something, but I feel like I threw $5 away
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've been flashing daily or twice daily. Haven't used jd lately. You using custom or default settings?
I would use the advanced options and pick thru setting it up how I prefer.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid

MikereDD said:


> I've been flashing daily or twice daily. Haven't used jd lately. You using custom or default settings?
> I would use the advanced options and pick thru setting it up how I prefer.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I Def. Go advanced. I was thinking the backup/restore of those settings was causing the issue. I uninstalled, deleted backup files, then reinstalled and set up again and all appears to be well now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grinch

still love this thread


----------



## jova33

No big deal. Usually, with normal use, I'd be at 1 day with 3hr screen on time. It's a long weekend, and I wanted to see how long I could go without charging. Even used maps a couple of times. 
Oh, 2100 mAh Samsung battery. AOKP Sep 28, Dizzythermal. Leankernel 230exp6 undervolted, even though lk is undervolted by default and people say not to. Custom backlight settings similar to the ones here.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## BennyJr

You guys should try faux's new kernel with the intellidemand governor. Its been realllllyyy good for the battery, in my testing


----------



## AdamNexus

Engadget tests phone batteries by looping a video with lte and WiFi both on. Galaxy Nexus lasted 5 hours, iPhone 5 11.5 hours, and droid RAZR Max 12 hours. IPhone 5 has the smallest battery of the 3. Pretty impressive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Armada

On bone stock with either 3G or 4G (I get good signal where I live) and Google Now off my battery drain is about 1% per hour. I consider this to be really good. I tried other kernels and ROMs for several days to account for "settling" but nothing really was significantly better without coming at the cost of the UI smoothness. Once you see it it's hard to go without!

I've come to to terms with the fact that the screen is always going to sap power. All of my tests basically ended up with the result of 1% battery drain per 2 minutes with auto-brightness indoors. Tests were conducted with web browsing, Talk, SMS, Facebook and other social services. No games were played, but I'd imagine they'd increase the rate of change. I could also use the screen for 2 hours straight and still have close to 30% battery left. However, I don't have my screen on all the time, so it never matters. The only thing I wish I could do on stock is fix the stupid auto-brightness not dimming.

For me, I can get through my day without worrying and recharge at night. I might get the extended battery just to feel a little better and also have the stock as backup. Just thought I'd share some information on stock 4.1.1 battery life, even if it's not too statistical.


----------



## billyk

On the OP it says to log-out of GTalk. I don't see the setting for that in Jelly Bean.
Any advice?

Great thread BTW.


----------



## tiny4579

billyk said:


> On the OP it says to log-out of GTalk. I don't see the setting for that in Jelly Bean.
> Any advice?
> 
> Great thread BTW.


what do you mean? Its a menu option in gtalk. Has nothing to do with ICS vs jb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk

Under Talk>Settings, I see no option to log-out. I thought that since every post I've seen in the past couple of years regarding logging out of Talk said to do what just what you indicated (open Talk, go to Settings, select Log Out, or disable Auto Log In), I figured that maybe JB changed things regarding menu options in Talk, and that it was different in ICS and older versions of the OS.

I'll apologize in advance if the option is right there in front of me, but I am not seeing it!

I can select "Manage Account", and turn off Auto-Sync, but that affects my entire Google account, not just Talk.

Sorry again if I am just missing something obvious here!


----------



## pokedroid

billyk said:


> Under Talk>Settings, I see no option to log-out. I thought that since every post I've seen in the past couple of years regarding logging out of Talk said to do what just what you indicated (open Talk, go to Settings, select Log Out, or disable Auto Log In), I figured that maybe JB changed things regarding menu options in Talk, and that it was different in ICS and older versions of the OS.
> 
> I'll apologize in advance if the option is right there in front of me, but I am not seeing it!
> 
> I can select "Manage Account", and turn off Auto-Sync, but that affects my entire Google account, not just Talk.
> 
> Sorry again if I am just missing something obvious here!


I just went in and checked and I think I might have a solution. When u open the app, first thing you should do it tap your Google account (if you have one than one Gmail attached to the phone, you'd be able to click those). In the next screen if you click the menu button you should be able to see a sign out option. My guess is if you have one account and you don't see a sign out option, then you are already out, but it never hurts to be sure









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk

pokedroid said:


> My guess is if you have one account and you don't see a sign out option, then you are already out, but it never hurts to be sure


Thanks - that might be it. Yes - I have only one account and I have no sign-out option when I check the location you indicated. Maybe I am good-to-go!


----------



## Sandman007

Is this good? WiFi. Stock battery. Could it be better? Franco #281
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jova33

damn good.......


----------



## brkshr

billyk said:


> Thanks - that might be it. Yes - I have only one account and I have no sign-out option when I check the location you indicated. Maybe I am good-to-go!


If the 'Accounts' are greyed out when you first open Talk, then you are already signed out. Otherwise, click on your account, then click menu & sign out. Should be there.


----------



## brkshr

Sandman007 said:


> Is this good? WiFi. Stock battery. Could it be better? Franco #281
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I would say that's pretty good.


----------



## billyk

brkshr said:


> If the 'Accounts' are greyed out when you first open Talk, then you are already signed out. Otherwise, click on your account, then click menu & sign out. Should be there.


Yup - found it.
Now signed-out.
-bk


----------



## Fusi0n

Sandman007 said:


> Is this good? WiFi. Stock battery. Could it be better? Franco #281
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yep, that's definitely good. I get around that if I stay on wifi. Thats the biggest battery save to me, if you use WiFi whenever available, you'll do fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcaz5

Here's my stats from today. This was only on wifi as I've been at home after surgery. This is stock battery and JBSourcery. I was very pleased with these results. Also using brightness settings mentioned in thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid

JBsourcery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcaz5

pokedroid said:


> JBsourcery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yep. ROM: JBSOURCERY v 2.3.5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid

Ah, didn't realize it was a ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

Oh! Didn't know about that CDMA only setting! I'll try some of the settings available to me (using stock JB and loving it) this weekend. I'm going to a ren fest campout and I'm hoping to get as much life out of this thing as I can. I have an awesome extended battery that gets me well over 24 hours normally (not to mention a cheapo solar powered phone charger) and I plan on keeping the data off anyway most of the time at the ren fest. Just gonna use the phone to get lots of pictures LOL! But not living in an LTE area I bet I can get a bit more with that setting off.


----------



## Sandman007

Another awesome day. This is like Vortex. Forget the last post















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr

Don Serrot said:


> Oh! Didn't know about that CDMA only setting! I'll try some of the settings available to me (using stock JB and loving it) this weekend. I'm going to a ren fest campout and I'm hoping to get as much life out of this thing as I can. I have an awesome extended battery that gets me well over 24 hours normally (not to mention a cheapo solar powered phone charger) and I plan on keeping the data off anyway most of the time at the ren fest. Just gonna use the phone to get lots of pictures LOL! But not living in an LTE area I bet I can get a bit more with that setting off.


You will definitely notice a difference!


----------



## I Am Marino

Sandman007 said:


> Another awesome day. This is like Vortex. Forget the last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You think your kernel is what's doing so well or the all wifi basically?

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## Sandman007

I Am Marino said:


> You think your kernel is what's doing so well or the all wifi basically?
> 
> -Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


both


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff

I can get over 2 hrs screen time and run Pandora for almost 5 hours on stock battery over 3g if I have Google now turned off. Turn that on and my battery halves. I bet I could easily go 4+ hours of screen time if I didn't use Pandora or touch sounds. I use miui.us and lean kernel with aggressive undervolt and that's my only tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Amphibliam

*Screen Brightness*

For 99% of users, the display is the #1 consumer of battery, which makes sense because you have a giant 4.65 inch 720p display that needs lots of power to run. The lower you set your brightness, the more battery you save. For a person like me, 50% brightness is usually the highest I use. Colors look clear, the screen is plenty bright to read, and yet it's not too high. If you want to save battery however, turn down the brightness to around 30%. If you're really in a pinch and need to save some juice, you can even turn it down all the way to 0%, but I would recommend keeping it around the 30-35% mark for general usage. In my experience, standard auto brightness doesn't work too well for me. It's slow to respond and either cranks the brightness way up or way down inappropriately. However, some ROMs like CM10 allow you to modify the backlight settings, which works quite well.

*Maps/Latitude*

This tip is a little more straightforward. If you use Google Now, you are using Maps location services which drain battery. It's always looking for your location to give you the latest weather, let you know about the cool sushi restaurant down the street, and other neat stuff. However, it needs to know where you are, so it's constantly polling the network for location data. So, shut off Google Now completely, or if you're like me and love it, just shut off the parts of it that you don't need, like Places and Traffic. I saved the big one for last. Latitude. The silent battery killer. If you're like me and you never use Latitude ever, guess what, it's probably still using your battery, so you need to shut it off. Simply open your Maps app, hit menu, then settings, then location settings, then disable location reporting and location history. Your battery drain should decrease significantly. I check this often because it seems to reenable on its own sometimes. Yikes.

*Radios*

WiFi is pretty fast at your house. Way better than 1 Bar of 3G. But when you leave, you leave the WiFi on, thinking it's no big deal. However, WiFi is one of the biggest battery killers, along with the other radios. So remember, just shut stuff off when you aren't using it. No navigation today? GPS goes off. Not using your headset? No bluetooth. Haven't invested in those fancy NFC tags? Shut that off, too. A big one is LTE. If you live in a 3G only area, what good is it to keep LTE on? It's just draining your battery. Turning Data off can save you money and battery. If you aren't one of the lucky ones still on an unlimited data plan, shutting data off will stop apps from using data in the background, and it'll also save a bunch of battery. However, you won't know when fnartsy123 liked your Instagram photo.

*Apps*

There are some apps that constantly use system resources and keep your device awake, even when you aren't using it. A major offender is Facebook. While a big update is rumored, the apps frankly sucks right now. It's slow and it drains your battery. Stick to the mobile website, as honestly, it works better now. That's the main one, but there are plenty of other. To identify them, I recommend an awesome app like Better Battery Stats or Appsucker from Google Play. They'll tell you what app is stealing your juice, and you know to remove it.

*Auto Sync*

One of the main reasons to own a smartphone is to stay connected, and I don't want to change that. I would recommend you shut off syncing for services and apps that you don't use. Check your Google account settings. You don't need or want all of your selfies to end up on Google+? Shut off instant upload. If you use Chrome instead of the AOSP browser, shut off sync for that. Go through and make sure you only are syncing what you actually use. Also, check your apps. Do you need to know when you have a new tweet? If so, leave it on. If not, shut it off. Furthermore, if your battery is in the red, shut off autosync altogether to save some serious juice.


----------



## Fusi0n

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> I can get over 2 hrs screen time and run Pandora for almost 5 hours on stock battery over 3g if I have Google now turned off. Turn that on and my battery halves. I bet I could easily go 4+ hours of screen time if I didn't use Pandora or touch sounds. I use miui.us and lean kernel with aggressive undervolt and that's my only tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What are you undervolted to? And do you use smart reflex?

I second the part about Google Now. It'd cool, but I realized that I rarely used it, so I just turned it off, and my battery got much better. I understand that some people do use it, so that might not be an option for everyone.

Those of you getting mediaserver wake locks: its most likely just from listening to music. HOWEVER: it can also come from having touch sounds enabled. Turn them off and see if it helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja

I like your google now tips, I haven't thought about turning off the places and traffic cards to save battery life. Thanks!


----------



## yarly

threads merged


----------



## sydtrakked

I already knew the basic battery savers but the Automatic backlight adjustments are what really shot my battery life thru the roof! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff

Fusi0n said:


> What are you undervolted to? And do you use smart reflex?
> 
> I second the part about Google Now. It'd cool, but I realized that I rarely used it, so I just turned it off, and my battery got much better. I understand that some people do use it, so that might not be an option for everyone.
> 
> Those of you getting mediaserver wake locks: its most likely just from listening to music. HOWEVER: it can also come from having touch sounds enabled. Turn them off and see if it helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


740mv on 180 slot is where it starts. 760 for 350 slot and so on. I use leantweaks and turn off SR then do aggressive undervolt under menu 3. That's all I do beside set min freq to 180.

Also if your ROM doesn't have CM brightness adjustment you can get the screen brightness app from market. Someone shared it in the miui.us thread and I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billyk

This *is* a great thread!

Sorry to be painfully out-of-the-loop, but I am not familiar with " Automatic backlight adjustments", nor the "screen brightness" app (although I will go look at that now!). How do these differ from the totally unusable (for me) Auto Brightness function we all have?


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff

Well I use miui.us so I have a check for auto brightness and that's it. In CM and other ROMs they have advanced brightness control by light level. Meaning you can tweak how bright your screen is for each sensor level. If your ROM has that use it but ROMs like miui.us don't and that's what screen brightness app adds; ability to adjust screen brightness by each level.


----------



## billyk

Thanks! I use CNA and it's got this feature.
Exploring it now.
Thanks again for the heads-up!


----------



## billyk

Answered my own question.

If you are interested in the subject of autobacklighting, see this.


----------



## Kickasz23

Aokp with faux new kernel and or setting got me well over 13hrs and 2 hrs screen time on stock battery thank for the write up
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grinch

anybody done anything like this with the S3 yet?


----------



## brkshr

grinch said:


> anybody done anything like this with the S3 yet?


I don't think so.

If you use AOSP ROMs on the S3 then most everything here still applies, except for the ROM/Kernel which are outdated in this OP anyways. I don't know much about TouchWiz ROMs because I never use them longer than a couple hours.


----------



## exzacklyright

My 4.2.1 experience  has been... well short-lived every day.


----------



## Fusi0n

exzacklyright said:


> My 4.2.1 experience  has been... well short-lived every day.


try turning bluetooth off if youre not using it.

i get about 2 hrs of screen on time at minimum.

faux kernel.


----------



## monky_1

exzacklyright said:


> My 4.2.1 experience  has been... well short-lived every day.


Cupid! :-D lol
•_•


----------



## jova33

Less than 2 hours screen on? Wth? I get like 3-4 hours screen on...

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## hellsbells

billyk said:


> This *is* a great thread!
> 
> Sorry to be painfully out-of-the-loop, but I am not familiar with " Automatic backlight adjustments", nor the "screen brightness" app (although I will go look at that now!). How do these differ from the totally unusable (for me) Auto Brightness function we all have?


Can anyone tell me the name of this app? I miss the auto backlight settings. Currently missing in aokp 4.2.


----------



## exzacklyright

monky_1 said:


> Cupid! :-D lol
> •_•


Haha hey why not?


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff

Custom auto brightness is good. Allows you to set levels like aokp and other roms in roms like miui.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

hellsbells said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this app? I miss the auto backlight settings. Currently missing in aokp 4.2.


I've heard this one works well

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.velis.auto.brightness


----------



## hellsbells

Thanks will give it a shot


----------



## flegma3124

I just flashed aokp 4.2.1 a few days ago and my battery life went to shit. Barely over an hour screen on time, every time. Can't figure out what the hell it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

flegma3124 said:


> I just flashed aokp 4.2.1 a few days ago and my battery life went to shit. Barely over an hour screen on time, every time. Can't figure out what the hell it is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mine was the same way. Changed to CM 10.1 by fitsnugly and not much better. I'm just biding my time till I can upgrade and never touch this phone again.


----------



## yarly

Best battery life is probably giving in and running stock and rooted. Not for everyone, but it's consistently stable and predictable. Running anything else can be just as good, but results are less predictable.


----------



## brkshr

Mustang302LX said:


> Best battery life is probably giving in and running stock and rooted. Not for everyone, but it's consistently stable and predictable.


I knew it!!!


----------



## yarly

lol









He did get one, but he was too nice and gave it to his wife since she didn't like the Nexus.


----------



## brkshr

yarly said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did get one, but he was too nice and gave it to his wife since she didn't like the Nexus.


Major brownie points for Mustang! I don't think I could do that.

Edit: Well, on second thought. If I still had a VZW line I probably would have went back to my GNex just for the dev support. I learned my lesson with my S3. Nexus only from now on! I would rather have the latest software (& published source), than the latest hardware. Should also save me from compulsively buying 3 or 4 phones a year, I guess.


----------



## yarly

brkshr said:


> Major brownie points for Mustang! I don't think I could do that.
> 
> Edit: Well, on second thought. If I still had a VZW line I probably would have went back to my GNex just for the dev support. I learned my lesson with my S3. Nexus only from now on! I would rather have the latest software (& published source), than the latest hardware. Should also save me from compulsively buying 3 or 4 phones a year, I guess.


Yeah, he's a better man than most for doing that, lol. I'm stuck with my GNexus for another year with a Verizon Contract, but I don't mind. It's a phone and I have enough other toys that it's mostly relegated to making phone calls and quick browsing. Too impatient to deal with anything that requires much effort on a 4" screen, not matter how amazing or not it is. Also far better than the Thunderbolt I had before it where I had to constantly flash new updates to CM to ensure AOSP wasn't crap.


----------



## brkshr

yarly said:


> Yeah, he's a better man than most for doing that, lol. I'm stuck with my GNexus for another year with a Verizon Contract, but I don't mind. It's a phone and I have enough other toys that it's mostly relegated to making phone calls and quick browsing. Too impatient to deal with anything that requires much effort on a 4" screen, not matter how amazing or not it is. Also far better than the Thunderbolt I had before it where I had to constantly flash new updates to CM to ensure AOSP wasn't crap.


True. I'll probably change my tune on phones once I get a tablet. Think I'm gonna wait for the next 7" Nexus. I'm hoping sometime around May or June.


----------



## yarly

brkshr said:


> True. I'll probably change my tune on phones once I get a tablet. Think I'm gonna wait for the next 7" Nexus. I'm hoping sometime around May or June.


I have the current one. My touchpads don't get nearly the use anymore since buying it.


----------



## flegma3124

yarly said:


> Best battery life is probably giving in and running stock and rooted. Not for everyone, but it's consistently stable and predictable. Running anything else can be just as good, but results are less predictable.


Yea but then what am I gonna do? Just call and txt?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

flegma3124 said:


> Yea but then what am I gonna do? Just call and txt?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Then you fall into the "not for everyone" category. I got over flashing stuff every day a while ago. In the end, the phone a tool for me and not really a toy. Some it's a hobby or fun to test whatever is instantly new no matter stability. There's always other outlets to do the same thing on a device that isn't quite as important and won't cost down time (like running bleeding edge arch linux in a virtual machine).

My phone isn't really a device I use much other than when I can't be near a PC and want to waste time or look something up quick. Usually in short spurts without huge drain. Rest of the time,it's mostly just a device for testing apps, making phone calls, sending texts.

That kind of short usage, as mentioned, is not for everyone. Then again, if you need marathon battery life more than anything, you bought the wrong device.


----------



## Mustang302LX

*bows* yes I am a wonderful husband. It had nothing to do with stealing her upgrade in Feb. lol. ;-)


----------



## fused2explode

yarly said:


> Then you fall into the "not for everyone" category. I got over flashing stuff every day a while ago. In the end, the phone a tool for me and not really a toy. Some it's a hobby or fun to test whatever is instantly new no matter stability. There's always other outlets to do the same thing on a device that isn't quite as important and won't cost down time (like running bleeding edge arch linux in a virtual machine).
> 
> My phone isn't really a device I use much other than when I can't be near a PC and want to waste time or look something up quick. Usually in short spurts without huge drain. Rest of the time,it's mostly just a device for testing apps, making phone calls, sending texts.
> 
> That kind of short usage, as mentioned, is not for everyone. Then again, if you need marathon battery life more than anything, you bought the wrong device.


There it is. I have a total of 7-10 apps. Stock everything except inverted gapps. Only time I flash is to get a new version of android. Quick googling, maps, lightflow, one or two others and its a wrap. I'm too busy playing with arduino, my zx6r and my printrbot. In the end I just wanted a phone


----------



## Fusi0n

My suggestion for those of you looking for stability, but also wanting to crackflash: do what I do, flash a bunch at night, but keep a backup of a setup that you know was stable for you, and just restore that in the morning to run thru the day. Who knows, in your nightly flash session, you may find something new you like better than what you've been running.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

fused2explode said:


> There it is. I have a total of 7-10 apps. Stock everything except inverted gapps. Only time I flash is to get a new version of android. Quick googling, maps, lightflow, one or two others and its a wrap. I'm too busy playing with arduino, my zx6r and my printrbot. In the end I just wanted a phone


How's the arduino working out? I eventually wanted one or a raspberry π


----------

